# Neue Spiele und DVDs/Blu-rays: Supernatural Blu-ray, Sniper-Ghost Warrior, Disciples 3, ALF Staffel 3 und mehr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Spiele und DVDs/Blu-rays: Supernatural Blu-ray, Sniper-Ghost Warrior, Disciples 3, ALF Staffel 3 und mehr [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Spiele und DVDs/Blu-rays: Supernatural Blu-ray, Sniper-Ghost Warrior, Disciples 3, ALF Staffel 3 und mehr [Anzeige]


----------



## Balder (22. Juni 2010)

Na endlich gibt es die erste Staffel Supernatural auch auf BluRay aber da warte ich doch lieber bis die anderen Staffeln auch noch auf BluRay raus kommen oder gar die ganze Serie komplett.
Zum Glück soll ja wohl noch eine 6Staffel kommen


----------

